

Rise In Sea Level : Interactive Flood Map - kqr2
http://flood.firetree.net/

======
rjprins
The map is incorrect for the Netherlands, because it simply looks at surface
height. Large parts of the Netherlands are already below sea level and have
been for hundreds of years.

Dutch water defense planning has already considered rising sea levels and
increased the "Delta height" for dikes. They're made to resist 1 in
4000-10,000 year floods, depending on the value of the area they protect.

------
chasingsparks
It's not a bad idea but the scale and defaults are not great. Even IPCC
projections -- which Global Warming skeptics assert are pretty liberal in
their rise estimations -- forecast less than a 1 meter rise by 2010. I think
if it rose 7 meters, flooding would be the least of humanity's concerns.

